# Thanks folks for the great betta information here



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

After shifting my betta from a 3 gallon to a 10 gallon, the change in the disposition of the fish has been amazing. Before, in the 3 gallon, the betta seemed not necessarily ho-hum, but generally acted like any other tropical fish in that typical indifferent manner. I figured that was normal and didn't think much of it until I flipped around in this forum. 

Picked up a ten gallon with a lot of gravel, threw in some real rocks, some plants and some other miscellaneous things. Added a small aqua-clear filter - loaded with Chemipure, of course - a small marineland heater and a little aerator - major change for the better. 

Now the betta greets me and the wife any time either one of us get near it. Fins look spectacular, colors are vivid and the thing eats like a pig as soon as it can tell my hand is near the top of the water, dropping in some hikari bio-gold or once-a-week tetra bloodworms. 

It hasn't really bothered the pleco much either. It might chase it a little for the heck of it, but most of the time it can't see the pleco since it's always sucker-stuck to the bottom of the driftwood. 

At any rate, for all your information here on this forum, your help has been immeasurable. Thank you. 

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's awesome, glad to hear.


----------

